# Interview Questions and Weakness



## StarsGoDim (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an interview for Pacific this week, I have read the threads about what to expect.  One possible question for the interview is what is your weakness.  Any ideas? I thought of I am a giver not a taker, but not sure how that would be taken. Thank you for all of your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 25, 2011)

None of us know you. How on God's Green Earth are we supposed to know your weaknesses?

Giver not a taker isn't a weakness when viewed by most healthcare providers. No ones perfect, I promise you have more than one weakness.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Oct 25, 2011)

sounds like ur uptight about the interview.. the best thing to do is relax dont read that much into it. maybe try reading the question pertaining to what  ur interviewing for.


----------



## StarsGoDim (Oct 25, 2011)

I know I have more than one weakness, I guess I may be over thinking the question.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 25, 2011)

Interviewers are looking for complete honesty. They don't want you to tell them what you think they want to hear, they want the truth from you. Trying to cater to what you think the person wants to hear is a common problem that screws people during their interviews.


----------



## StarsGoDim (Oct 25, 2011)

Good point. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Oct 25, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Interviewers are looking for complete honesty. They don't want you to tell them what you think they want to hear, they want the truth from you. Trying to cater to what you think the person wants to hear is a common problem that screws people during their interviews.



agree 100%......

are u interviewing for oc or sd?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2011)

StarsGoDim said:


> I know I have more than one weakness, I guess I may be over thinking the question.



Weakness: "I tend to over think things" haha


----------



## ZackW (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you bi-lingual? if not, there is a weakness.

I tend to use weakness that are easily changeable.  But thats just me.


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Weakness: "I tend to over think things" haha



Good one, lol. For me that's true.

I told the company that hired me it was my triceps.

Just kidding. My go to is that I tend to take on too much responsibility rather than delegating things when possible.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Interviewers are looking for complete honesty. They don't want you to tell them what you think they want to hear, they want the truth from you. Trying to cater to what you think the person wants to hear is a common problem that screws people during their interviews.



While I agree I sort of disagree too.

I had an interview somewhere and they asked if I had been fired from somewhere before and I thought honesty was the best policy too and I told them i was once for talking on a cell phone while I worked in a warehouse.

I got the job then the company withdrew the offer afterward. Since then I have applied for the same position that has opened at least 4 or 5 more times with no calls back and I can't help but think they wanted to hear "no I've never been fired before"


----------



## BEorP (Oct 26, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> While I agree I sort of disagree too.
> 
> I had an interview somewhere and they asked if I had been fired from somewhere before and I thought honesty was the best policy too and I told them i was once for talking on a cell phone while I worked in a warehouse.
> 
> I got the job then the company withdrew the offer afterward. Since then I have applied for the same position that has opened at least 4 or 5 more times with no calls back and I can't help but think they wanted to hear "no I've never been fired before"



That is very different. You were asked a direct question that has a clear answer. You have been fired from a job. It is as simple as that. In that case, be honest but also discuss what you learned from it and how you have matured since. If someone hires you based on your lie, they will sure be happy to fire you when they find out it was not true. Then you'll have two jobs you were fired from to address in interviews.

As for the weakness question, I would say generally that you should give an actual weakness. Now, this doesn't mean that you need to give your biggest weakness. Do give a real weakness though and also add in a mention of how you are working on improving.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> While I agree I sort of disagree too.
> 
> I had an interview somewhere and they asked if I had been fired from somewhere before and I thought honesty was the best policy too and I told them i was once for talking on a cell phone while I worked in a warehouse.
> 
> I got the job then the company withdrew the offer afterward. Since then I have applied for the same position that has opened at least 4 or 5 more times with no calls back and I can't help but think they wanted to hear "no I've never been fired before"



During the interview for my job where I currently work I was asked the same question. I was fired from a job in the past. I answered the question honestly, explained why and I still have a job. If you lie, then they run your employment history and found out you lied your out of a job and your credibility. 

Side note: during my interview for paramedic school I was asked "If you could be an STD, which one would you be and why?" I answered Herpes, because I'd be the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 27, 2011)

I have no regrets and wouldn't do anything different but how would you feel if that happened to you? Keep in mind I got hired...then the offer withdrawn...and i've applied for the position 4-5 times afterward with no response...


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 27, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> I have no regrets and wouldn't do anything different but how would you feel if that happened to you? Keep in mind I got hired...then the offer withdrawn...and i've applied for the position 4-5 times afterward with no response...



Sometimes things like that happen, and the best you can do is move on. Maybe they were making multiple offers for one position. Maybe the person who made you the offer was simply overruled by someone higher up the food chain. In that situation, it's not inappropriate to ask why within a reasonable timeframe, as long as you ask in a polite and respectful manner.  In the future, if you're asked that question, say yes and immediately explain how you've matured. 

It also doesn't hurt to be sure of your references and background check. Make sure you're giving specific people to contact, rather than just a company.


----------



## silver (Oct 27, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> While I agree I sort of disagree too.
> 
> I had an interview somewhere and they asked if I had been fired from somewhere before and I thought honesty was the best policy too and I told them i was once for talking on a cell phone while I worked in a warehouse.
> 
> I got the job then the company withdrew the offer afterward. Since then I have applied for the same position that has opened at least 4 or 5 more times with no calls back and I can't help but think they wanted to hear "no I've never been fired before"



When they ask those questions they are not looking for the answer "no" or "yes because..." Rather, if your response is "yes I was fired" they are looking for what you learned from it and how you are trying to overcome it. As you acknowledge, it is is never good to lie. You have to explain the situation for example was it an isolated incident or not. Then how you are working on making sure that doesn't happen again.

Obviously I dont know what happened, but an appropriate answer would be, "Yes, unfortunately I was fired for talking on my cellphone while at work. It was an isolated incident, however I realize that I should have been focusing on my job rather than being on the phone even that one time. To avoid future problems I now leave my phone turned off throughout the day."

(This type of answer can be applied to explaining explaining employment gaps too.)

Even with an answer like that you get someone that doesn't care, you just have to move on. I used to teach under/unemployed individuals (many were recovering addicts, previously incarcerated, or had no stable home) how to get a job and be prepared for working. Sometimes no matter how good of an answer you can give, people don't care. Don't let that get you down. You have to move on and apply elsewhere.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 27, 2011)

silver said:


> When they ask those questions they are not looking for the answer "no" or "yes because..." Rather, if your response is "yes I was fired" they are looking for what you learned from it and how you are trying to overcome it. As you acknowledge, it is is never good to lie. You have to explain the situation for example was it an isolated incident or not. Then how you are working on making sure that doesn't happen again.
> 
> Obviously I dont know what happened, but an appropriate answer would be, "Yes, unfortunately I was fired for talking on my cellphone while at work. It was an isolated incident, however I realize that I should have been focusing on my job rather than being on the phone even that one time. To avoid future problems I now leave my phone turned off throughout the day."
> 
> ...



Great post thanks for the advice


----------

